# Disque dur réseau compatible Mac OS 9



## Superparati (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je reviens à la charge avec mon TAM :love:
Depuis quelques jours je me suis procuré un Mac Mini server. J'ai beau chercher mais je ne trouve pas de solution compatible avec Mac OS 9.
Mon objectif est de partager ma bibliothèque musicale et d'éviter d'encombrer le disque dur internet du TAM.

Auriez-vous connaissance d'une solution viable pour que je puisse accéder ou monter un disque dur réseau depuis le Spartacus sous Mac OS 9.1 ?

Actuellement j'accède en FTP au dossier sans problème mais je ne peux pas lire en directe les morceaux avec mon lecteur musicale.

Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je reviens à la charge avec mon TAM :love:
> Depuis quelques jours je me suis procuré un Mac Mini server. J'ai beau chercher mais je ne trouve pas de solution compatible avec Mac OS 9.
> ...



Le réseau entre mac OS 9 et Mac OS X fonctionne très mal (difficultés de connexions aléatoires, déconnexions intempestives, liaisons à sens unique, et j'en passe, et tout ça de façon plutôt erratique), mais il fonctionne. Sous OS 9, il te faut activer le TCP/IP (c'est une extension : Shareway IP Personal de fond), et sous X, activer Appleshare.


----------



## Superparati (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour Pascal 77

Nous connaissons bien les problèmes de liaisons entre OS 9 et OS X surtout depuis l'abandon du protocole AppleTalk !

Mon Mac Mini est sous Lion Server, le protocole AFP ne prend plus en charge l'Appletalk ce qui complique un peu les choses.

Actuellement je suis incapable de monter un disque/fichier de partage en afp sous OS 9 pour des raisons de compatibilité (version du protocole trop ancien).

Je cherche un moyen, une astuce qui me permettrait de combler ce manque et monter une source externe depuis mon réseau pour lire mes morceaux de musiques sans être obligé de les copiés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal 77
> 
> Nous connaissons bien les problèmes de liaisons entre OS 9 et OS X surtout depuis l'abandon du protocole AppleTalk !
> 
> ...



Alors là, je ne vois pas de solution, en dehors de remplacer le disque interne du Spartacus par un plus gros. Je ne sais pas quelle taille il peut supporter, mais le Spartacus a beaucoup de points communs avec feu mon 5500, or ce dernier supportait un disque IDE de 60 Go, donc il me parait plausible que le Spartacus supporte au moins la même chose (mais en 2,5 pouces, je suppose).


----------



## Superparati (18 Décembre 2011)

Le TAM comme le 5500 ne supportent pas les disques dur de plus de 128Go. Ma bibliothèque iTunes est un poil plus grosse  &#8230;

Soit je me dégotte un Mac Mini G4 avec tiger server pour faire la jointure entre les deux mondes ou j'abandonne l'idée et je lui colle un iPod/iPhone/iPad qui me servira de source 

OS 9 a ses limites, ici nous en avons un exemple. On ne peut pas espérer faire de miracle, ce système a tout de même presque 13 ans.
NextSTep était vraiment en avance sur beaucoup de chose  
Un spartacus sous NextSTep  ?


----------



## groudon41 (18 Décembre 2011)

juste une idée, bête mais, avec XpostFacto, tu peut pas y coller 10.3.9, voir 10.4 car XpostFacto est maintenant compatible pour mettre 10.4.X


----------



## Superparati (18 Décembre 2011)

Ton idée mérite réflexion  !

J'ai toujours entendu dire qu'il était fortement déconseillé d'installer sur le TAM Mac OS X au risque de détériorer la ROM.

Après c'est peut-être une fausse idée.
Je vais me renseigner.

Cependant, j'ai testé Mac OS X Panther sur un PM 9600 @ G4 800Mhz et 768Mo de RAM et c'était moins rapide que mon PM G3 400Mhz B&W ! 
J'ai du mal à imaginer avec ma carte sonnet G3 300Mhz, son bus de 50Mhz et sa ram de type EDO installer autre chose que OS 9. 
D'autant que je perdrai tous les avantages du TAM, sa télécommande IR, son Tuner TV/FM et certainement ses multiples entrées/sorties son.


----------



## groudon41 (18 Décembre 2011)

mais rien ne t'oblige a mettre osX en complément, si le disque dur le permet (en place) et de garder os9 pour le reste...
yen a qui on de la chance d'avoir un TAM ,ptet que j'en aurais un un jour pour mon musée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> Ton idée mérite réflexion  !
> 
> J'ai toujours entendu dire qu'il était fortement déconseillé d'installer sur le TAM Mac OS X au risque de détériorer la ROM.
> 
> ...



Le problème du TAM, c'est les 128 Mo de Ram maxi, avec ça, même Panther, c'est y aller à la rame assuré, mais de toute façon, même avec XPostFacto, Panther là dessus, c'est risqué. Tu pourrais peut-être essayer Jaguar, mais tu en reviens au même point : plein de trucs qui ne marchent plus. Nan, un disque, même de 20 ou 40 Go, ça me parait la meilleure solution.

Ah, au fait, nan, oublie OS X, parce que si :



Superparati a dit:


> J'ai du mal à imaginer avec ma carte sonnet G3 300Mhz, son bus de 50Mhz et sa ram de type EDO installer autre chose que OS 9.



Alors, imagine sans la carte G3 et sans cache de niveau 2, comment Mac OS X va speeder 

Ta carte G3, c'est une de type L2, comme sur mon 5500, le seul type de carte G3 que Sonnet n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner sous OS X (et comme elle prend la lace de la mémoire cache L2, sans G3, le 603 n'a même plus de L2 !


----------



## cham (20 Décembre 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> D'autant que je perdrai tous les avantages du TAM, sa télécommande IR, son Tuner TV/FM et certainement ses multiples entrées/sorties son.



Salut, pour ma petite culture, le tuner TV fonctionne encore après passage à la TNT ? Ou tu utilises un démodulateur ? A++


----------



## Superparati (21 Décembre 2011)

* cham*, le tuner TV n'est pas compatible avec la TNT, j'ai en projet d'acheter un petit boitier convertisseur numérique vers analogique  et offrir la TV au Sparta !

*Pascal 77*, tu as tout à fait raison, c'est de la pur folie d'installer OS X dessus, trop peu de ram et l'ensemble des boutons en façade + télécommande + Radio + TV ne fonctionneront pas.

Bref il me reste la solution d'un iPod classic branché à l'une des entrée micro du Spartacus. Cela fonctionne déjà avec mon iPhone mais l'entrée n'est pas très amplifiée. Je perds un peu en puissance sonore.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> *Pascal 77*, tu as tout à fait raison, c'est de la pur folie d'installer OS X dessus, trop peu de ram et l'ensemble des boutons en façade + télécommande + Radio + TV ne fonctionneront pas.



Plus (infime détail) le G3 à 300 Mhz, qui ne fonctionnera pas non plus &#8230; OS X avec un 603ev à 250 Mhz sans cache L2 &#8230; :affraid: 

Pour te préciser un peu la situation, sous OS 9, mon 5500/275 était un peu plus de trois fois plus rapide avec la carte G3/400 que "de base", mais sans la carte et sans ses 512 Ko de la cache L2, il était quasiment 5 fois plus lent qu'avec le G3 !


----------



## Superparati (22 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77,

Cela ne donne vraiment pas envi d'installer Mac OS X . Je suis très bien avec Mac OS 9 mais quel dommage qu'il ne puisse plus échanger avec Mac OS X


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> Pascal 77,
> 
> Cela ne donne vraiment pas envi d'installer Mac OS X . Je suis très bien avec Mac OS 9 mais quel dommage qu'il ne puisse plus échanger avec Mac OS X



Ben en fait, les cartes d'extension G3/G4, pour faire tourner X, il faut que ça soient des cartes PCI, mais même comme ça, ça limite au 10.2, et dans de rares cas, 10.3, reste le problème de communication réseau  Mais bon, faut te mettre à la place d'Apple, eux, ce qu'ils veulent, c'est qu'on jette les vieux Mac et qu'on en achète des neufs, car ça n'est pas la collectionnite qui va faire monter le cours de l'action !


----------



## Superparati (22 Décembre 2011)

l'obsolescence programmée !
Nous pouvons en discuter des heures


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2011)

Superparati a dit:


> l'obsolescence programmée !
> Nous pouvons en discuter des heures



Là, non, ça n'était pas prévu à la sortie du Spartacus, ça a été décidé longtemps après, mais bon, ton Spartacus, il affiche tout de même 15 ans d'âge en juin prochain, c'est quand même assez canonique, pour un ordinateur


----------



## Invité (23 Décembre 2011)

Chuis pas sûr non plus que Sonnet n'a pas tout fait pour contourner cette histoire de mémoire L2 qui rend le passage à OsX possible.
Là pour le coup c'était leur intérêt contrairement à d'autres :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Chuis pas sûr non plus que Sonnet n'a pas tout fait pour contourner cette histoire de mémoire L2 qui rend le passage à OsX possible.
> Là pour le coup c'était leur intérêt contrairement à d'autres :hein:



Ils l'ont fait, mais n'ont pas trouvé, c'est le seul type de carte processeur auquel ils n'ont pu faire franchir le pas du X, toutes leurs cartes PCI fonctionnaient sous X.

Le problème de la carte de type L2, c'est que contrairement à ce qui se passe avec les cartes PCI, la machine démarre sur le 603, et bascule sur le G3 au chargement de l'extension*, alors qu'avec les cartes PCI, elle démarre directement sur le G3 !

(*) il est d'ailleurs possible d'accélérer (un peu) le démarrage en renommant l'extension avec un espace devant son nom, afin qu'elle soit chargée en premier.


----------

